# 2ND ANNUAL SABOBA CASINO CAR SHOW



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

FOR ALL THE CLUBS IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS ORIGINALS C.C. IS HOSTING A SHOW IN SABOBA CASINO 10,OOO DLS IN PRIZES, ITS GOINT TO BE A FIRME SHOW, SO REGISTER NOW!!!! LETS SHOW SOME SUPPORT TO ORIGINALS CC. AND THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE PORFAVOR!!!



















 



MR. ART I TOLD YOU I PUT IT UP HERE FOR YOU GUYS!!!!

REMEMBER MEMBERS ONLY CC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

MY MISTAKE ITS PELLED SOBOBA NO DISRISPECT MEANT.... :uh:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

:uh:  let keep this event on the front lines :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Apr 2 2009, 12:01 PM~13466082
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *



see you guys their thanks for your support :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 2 2009, 08:33 PM~13470213
> *see you guys their thanks for your support :biggrin:
> *


ICE CHEST'S ALLOWED??


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 2 2009, 07:55 PM~13470485
> *ICE CHEST'S ALLOWED??
> *



Art said on the Down Low with cups porfavor.... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Apr 2 2009, 01:01 PM~13466082
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Apr 3 2009, 03:43 PM~13477939
> *WE'LL BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 2 2009, 07:55 PM~13470485
> *ICE CHEST'S ALLOWED??
> *



Ice Chest are allowed!!! Duke said it...

I'll be posting the prize money by 1st 2nd 3rd place

its now 13k in money!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Que pasa Duke. 2nd Annual means the 1st annual was good. Keep it going.


You know I'll be around to drink a few cold ones. Hey, get me a room.


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 3 2009, 05:42 PM~13478711
> *Que pasa Duke.  2nd Annual means the 1st annual was good.  Keep it going.
> You know I'll be around to drink a few cold ones.  Hey, get me a room.
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"
> *



I'll let Duke know to get you a room Homie... :biggrin: 


I spoke to Duke today said last year was good this year even better
:machinegun:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 1 2009, 08:59 PM~13460302
> *FOR ALL THE CLUBS IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS ORIGINALS C.C. IS HOSTING A SHOW IN SABOBA CASINO 10,OOO DLS IN PRIZES, ITS GOINT TO BE A FIRME SHOW, SO REGISTER NOW!!!! LETS SHOW SOME SUPPORT TO ORIGINALS CC. AND THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE PORFAVOR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Are the categories on the flier the only categories?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 3 2009, 06:14 PM~13478515
> *Ice Chest are allowed!!! Duke said it...
> 
> I'll be posting the prize money by 1st 2nd 3rd place
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 4 2009, 07:05 AM~13482007
> *Are the categories on the flier the only categories?
> *


give Duke a call homie he told me all kinds of stuff but I could not wite the shit down wile I was driving.
I probly see him sunday in moreno valey I;ll ask and post it.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

just got back from Car show in 
oreno Valley Thanks to Consafos & United Styeles for a great show. MEMBERS ONLY CC HAD A GOOD TIME> :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 4 2009, 10:50 PM~13486360
> *give Duke a call homie he told me all kinds of stuff but I could not wite the shit down wile I was driving.
> I probly see him sunday in moreno valey I;ll ask and post it.
> *


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

cash Prize for Hop, CASH CASH CASH !!!!! WOW!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 4 2009, 07:05 AM~13482007
> *Are the categories on the flier the only categories?
> *



I was woundering the same thing I'll be asking Duke to see whats up with that....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 7 2009, 06:38 PM~13511539
> *I was woundering the same thing I'll be asking Duke to see whats up with that....
> *


can you post them when you find out what they are? THANKS, also who will be judging this show?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS SOUNDS GOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2009, 07:58 PM~13512666
> *can you post them when you find out what they are? THANKS, also who will be judging this show?
> *



as I understand it Originals CC will be hiring or gething some Judges that are not Associated with Originals CC and Duke Said they will not be Judging. :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 7 2009, 09:05 PM~13513634
> *THIS SOUNDS GOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Cholo DJ I hope to see you their!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 8 2009, 07:57 AM~13516207
> *Cholo DJ I hope to see you their!!!
> *



I HOPE TO SEE ME THERE TOO!!
JUST WAITING ON THE GREEN LIGHT FROM DUKE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 8 2009, 07:55 AM~13516193
> *as I understand it Originals CC will be hiring or gething some Judges that are not Associated with Originals CC and Duke Said they will not be Judging. :biggrin:
> *


The show in Ventura had good people mite look into them.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN  *

LAST YEAR PIC :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 9 2009, 04:11 AM~13525725
> *BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN
> 
> LAST YEAR PIC :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 9 2009, 01:11 AM~13525500
> *The show in Ventura had good people mite look into them.
> *



I'll pass it on to Duke :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 9 2009, 08:26 AM~13526950
> *I'll pass it on to Duke :thumbsup:
> *


  Ventura was a good show looked like they had close to 700 entries. Promoters, staff & judges did a good job.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 9 2009, 07:41 AM~13527099
> * Ventura was a good show looked like they had close to 700 entries. Promoters, staff & judges did a good job.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHATS DA PAY OUT FOR THE HOP? AND WHAT CATORGORIES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 9 2009, 05:11 AM~13525725
> *BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN
> 
> LAST YEAR PIC :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 8 2009, 03:14 PM~13520210
> *I HOPE TO SEE ME THERE TOO!!
> JUST WAITING ON THE GREEN LIGHT FROM DUKE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

bump to the top :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 10 2009, 07:28 AM~13537716
> *WHATS DA PAY OUT FOR THE HOP? AND WHAT CATORGORIES
> *



Duke said 250 for 3rd place but let me get the details you get cash and a trophy


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 8 2009, 02:14 PM~13520210
> *I HOPE TO SEE ME THERE TOO!!
> JUST WAITING ON THE GREEN LIGHT FROM DUKE
> *



Mike get at Duke give him a reminder homie... we want to laugh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

I want to let everyone know that MEMBERS ONLY C.C. is not sponsoring nor hosting this event. 
I am just doing Duke and Art a favor in posting this event, I am not Duke nor did I ever say I was, so read the post, post your, and Support ORIGINAL'S C.C.
in their event


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

evilways ventura county will be there.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 13 2009, 12:57 PM~13562971
> *evilways ventura county will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 13 2009, 12:14 PM~13562539
> *I want to let everyone know that MEMBERS ONLY C.C. is not sponsoring nor hosting this event.
> I am just doing Duke and Art a favor in posting this event, I am not Duke nor did I ever say I was, so read the post, post your, and Support ORIGINAL'S C.C.
> in their event
> *


BUMP


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Any word on the show categories?


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 13 2009, 04:23 PM~13564807
> *Any word on the show categories?
> *



ALRIGHT HERE IT IS:
1ST PLACE $500 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $250 + TROPHIE
3RD PLACE TROPHIE.

ORIGINAL, STREET, SEMI-CUSTOM, RADICAL'S 

YEARS ARE AS FOLLOW:

30'S 40'S 50'S 60'S 70'S 80'S

EURO, IMPORTS, LUXURY, TRUCKS, SUV'S

RADICALS WILL BE JUDGED ON THEIR OWN (1ST 2ND 3RD)

ALL 1ST PLACE WINERS WILL ADVANCE FOR BEST OF SHOW (A CHANCE TO WIN)

1ST PLACE BEST OF SHOW $1,500.00 2ND PLACE $1,000.00 
3RD PLACE $500.00

HOP IS SPONSORED BY: CALI STYLE C.C.
HOP 3 CATEGORIES:

SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL

1ST PLACE $300.00 2ND PLACE $150.00 3RD TROPHIE

MOTORCYCLES: 1ST PLACE $200.00 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $100.00 + TROPHIE 3RD PLACE TROPHIE

BIKES: 16, 20, TRIKES
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD, RADICAL
1ST PLACE $250.00 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $100.00 + TROPHIE 3RD PLACE TROPHIE

PEDAL CARS:
1ST PLACE $150.00 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $100.00 + TROPHIE 3RD PLACE TROPHIE

IF THEIR IS ANY QUESTIONS JUST ASK.

THIS A 110% POSITIVE EVENT HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 11 2009, 04:47 PM~13548595
> *Duke said 250 for 3rd place but let me get the details you get cash and a trophy
> *



1ST PLACE $300.00 
2ND PLACE $150.00 
3RD PLACE A TROPHIE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 13 2009, 08:40 PM~13567096
> *ALRIGHT HERE IT IS:
> 1ST PLACE $500 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $250 + TROPHIE
> 3RD PLACE TROPHIE.
> ...


   One more thing, who will be judging


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 13 2009, 08:45 PM~13567151
> *1ST PLACE $300.00
> 2ND PLACE $150.00
> 3RD PLACE A TROPHIE
> ...


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 13 2009, 11:22 PM~13569725
> *   One more thing, who will be judging
> *



as I understand it Originals C.C. has got Judges not assosiated with their club to keep it fare :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 13 2009, 10:43 PM~13569474
> *CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: see u their


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 14 2009, 08:08 AM~13571039
> *as I understand it Originals C.C. has got Judges not assosiated with their club to keep it fare :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> *I SPOKE TO DUKE. PLEASE PASS THE INFO. THANK YOU BRO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> *I SPOKE TO DUKE. PLEASE PASS THE INFO. THANK YOU BRO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT, I'M IN. THANKS TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO ENJOY STILO. THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE FEW SHOW THAT I HAVE LEFT TO DO BEFORE MY VACATION SO I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY UP THERE.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 15 2009, 06:42 AM~13582053
> *OK, I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT, I'M IN. THANKS TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO ENJOY STILO. THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE FEW SHOW THAT I HAVE LEFT TO DO BEFORE MY VACATION SO I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY UP THERE.
> *



es todo Mike Aka Cholo DJ it should be a good show, and we will sure miss you carnalito... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 15 2009, 07:42 AM~13582053
> *OK, I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT, I'M IN. THANKS TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO ENJOY STILO. THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE FEW SHOW THAT I HAVE LEFT TO DO BEFORE MY VACATION SO I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY UP THERE.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 15 2009, 06:42 AM~13582053
> *OK, I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT, I'M IN. THANKS TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO ENJOY STILO. THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE FEW SHOW THAT I HAVE LEFT TO DO BEFORE MY VACATION SO I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY UP THERE.
> *



Don't forget to send a shout out to Ariel From MEMBERS ONLY CC... :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt for agreat show


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Royal Fantasies Will be there. :thumbsup:

How far is the Casino from the show?


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 08:58 PM~13601798
> *Royal Fantasies Will be there. :thumbsup:
> 
> How far is the Casino from the show?
> *



we will be at the casino parking lot.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 16 2009, 10:13 PM~13601979
> *we will be at the casino parking lot.
> *



Cool :thumbsup: 

Might as well do a little gambling while i'm there.


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 16 2009, 10:13 PM~13601979
> *we will be at the casino parking lot.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13602080
> *Cool :thumbsup:
> 
> Might as well do a little gambling while i'm there.
> *



thats for sure never know might hit the big one :biggrin: .. if you win a category you can have some spending money.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

is there roll in on saturday


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 17 2009, 03:49 PM~13608632
> *is there roll in on saturday
> *



May 9th is a Saturday.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 5 2009, 08:50 PM~13492632
> *just got back from Car show in
> oreno Valley Thanks to Consafos & United Styeles for a great show.  MEMBERS ONLY CC HAD A GOOD TIME> :cheesy:
> *


thank you 4 coming to our show :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 17 2009, 03:04 PM~13608180
> *thats for sure never know might hit the big one :biggrin: .. if you win a category you can have some spending money.
> *



Try and double up.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 17 2009, 02:53 PM~13608679
> *May 9th is a Saturday.
> *


my bad my member confused me


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

he asked if we could i told him no i was there last yr when i was vp of calistyle


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

spoke with duke
u can roll in the nite before
there will be security all nite
by soboba's top flight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

its gonna be a good show.
see you all the 
EVILWAYS C.C 
PURPLE AVI.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 17 2009, 02:54 PM~13608691
> *Try and double up.
> *



that's for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 15 2009, 05:51 PM~13588122
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



see u their Tiny???


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 17 2009, 02:54 PM~13608688
> *thank you 4 coming to our show :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

See you guys in Soboba May 9th :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Is there a catagorie just for suv's or will they be thrown in with other cars?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xtremexb_@Apr 20 2009, 08:58 PM~13638279
> *Is there a catagorie just for suv's or will they be thrown in with other cars?
> *


I believe they will be on their own class 1st 2nd 3rd


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 21 2009, 10:28 AM~13642813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



orale BROWN BROTHER JOHNNY :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 21 2009, 08:53 PM~13649367
> *orale BROWN BROTHER JOHNNY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

do you guys have a dj yet????


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo+Apr 22 2009, 11:05 AM~13655999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I BELIEVE SO


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

SO LET ME HEAR WHO'S ALL COMING :biggrin: 




ONLY A FEW MORE WEEKS.. FOR A NICE SHOW!!! 

LETS HERE THE GIRLS!!! WHO'S COMING??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS WILL BE ROARIN THROUGH WIT A HARLEY N COUPLE CAR Y LA FAMILIA.... 




CONSAFOS CALIFAS


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO WILL B THERE AGAIN ,,,HOPE THEY HAVE BETTER JUDGES,THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 18 2009, 06:00 PM~13617129
> *see u their Tiny???
> *


YEZZZIR!!!WELL HAVE A COUPLE CARS OUT THERE DOGGY!!


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 23 2009, 03:20 PM~13669822
> *SO LET ME HEAR WHO'S ALL COMING :biggrin:
> ONLY A FEW MORE WEEKS.. FOR A NICE SHOW!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Apr 23 2009, 11:56 PM~13674785
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO WILL B THERE AGAIN ,,,HOPE THEY HAVE BETTER JUDGES,THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *



You know MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR RICK Representing!! :machinegun:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 23 2009, 10:46 PM~13674429
> * CONSAFOS WILL BE ROARIN THROUGH WIT A HARLEY N COUPLE CAR Y LA FAMILIA....
> CONSAFOS CALIFAS
> *





es Todo Man :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 24 2009, 06:18 AM~13675757
> *YEZZZIR!!!WELL HAVE A COUPLE CARS OUT THERE DOGGY!!
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 24 2009, 10:42 AM~13678299
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

hno: hno:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 24 2009, 06:48 AM~13675995
> *
> *



ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

BLACK JACK :biggrin: CONSAFOS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

LETS DO THIS COOL SPOT TO CHILL AND HAVE HOP WITHOUT THE COPS PLUS A PAYOUT :biggrin: CONSAFOS


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 27 2009, 01:29 PM~13704657
> *LETS DO THIS  COOL  SPOT TO CHILL  AND HAVE HOP WITHOUT THE COPS PLUS A PAYOUT :biggrin: CONSAFOS
> *



you got that right. no PIGS on the Rez.
gonna be a good show.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 26 2009, 10:55 PM~13699644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 27 2009, 12:29 PM~13704657
> *LETS DO THIS  COOL  SPOT TO CHILL  AND HAVE HOP WITHOUT THE COPS PLUS A PAYOUT :biggrin: CONSAFOS
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can u put info on class so we know.consafos will b rolling friday night. Chilling at the casino


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: CONSAFOS


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

How munch is the best of show for the bikes? can you please post up.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2009, 11:53 AM~13730144
> *How munch is the best of show for the bikes? can you please post up.
> *


DAMM HOMIE UR BIKE IS SICK I HOPE THEY HAVE GOOD GUDGES BCUZZ LAST YEAR THEY MEST UP THERE WAS NOT THAT MANY BIKES ,THEY DIDNT EVEN GUDGE MINE AND HONESTLY IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST ONES THERE IT WAS IN LOW RIDER MAG 98. AND ON LOW RIDER BIKE MAG ON QUEST FOR THE BEST TRIKES,,, ITS CALLED SHOW TIME,,,, ILL BE THERE FOR THE SPORT WITH MY REGAL,,NOT REALY XPECTING ANY TROPHY,, GOOD LOOK C U THERE..


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Orale thanks it cool what ever happens happens do you if they put the bike in the lot next to the cars ? and hows the buffe were coming from la so will be hungy. :biggrin: i hope its not that hot that day


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2009, 12:19 PM~13730421
> *Orale thanks it cool what ever happens happens do you if they put the bike in the lot next to the cars ? and hows the buffe were coming from la so will be hungy.  :biggrin:  i hope its not that hot that day
> *


WELL HOMIE THEY HAD SOME BIKES ON A ROW AND SOME IN BETWEEN THE CARS,,,ABOUT THE BUFFET NOT REALY SHURE ,,,BUT THEY HAVE FOOD VENDERS,,OUT SIDE ,,THE TAQUITOS ARE OFF THE HOOK,,, C U THERE HOMIE... :cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

INFO ON CLASSES ON PAGE 3 IT GOING TO B WARM OUT THERE BRING ALOT OF WATER IT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW PLUS ALOT OF PAYOUTS OVER 13 G.S CONSAFOS


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

o ya were there fo sho whats the lastest we can get there my homie has a 54 belair and is planing to drive it out there i think he crazy but is there cash pay outs for bombs too or just lor riders?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey for the best of show trophys are they 6ft tall? :cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THIS ANDY FROM CONSAFOS JUST SPOKE TO DUKE HE SAID THERE A PAY OUT FOR 30 40 50 60 70 SO 54 BEL AIR IS IN 50 THERE IS A PAY OUT IF U WIN YOUR CLASS AND CAN MOVE ON TO SWEEPSTAKE CLASS OR BEST OF SHOW NO BUFFET THERE WILL B ALOT OF VENDORS IT GOING TO B OFF THE HOOK


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

cool i cant wait i never been there before or even been in that area cant wait to see what goes out there.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

COOL BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY IT A NICE DRIVE


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Apr 29 2009, 10:53 AM~13730144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

under construction :dunno: 
also performing live
lok representing that white house
and mr. junebug
(another brown brother p :biggrin: roduction)


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHO'S ROLLING :nicoderm:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 29 2009, 09:35 PM~13738395
> *under construction :dunno:
> also performing live
> lok representing that white house
> ...



I tought of the under construction but Don't know if Duke might add them.

Just a week left for a bad ass show ttt for a goo show!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 30 2009, 02:21 PM~13745787
> *WHO'S  ROLLING  :nicoderm:
> *



MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR FOR SURE!!!! REPRESENTING :machinegun:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin: team consafos


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'M IN!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool for dj did good at r show cosafos


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 30 2009, 08:18 PM~13748948
> *I tought of the under construction but Don't know if Duke might add them.
> 
> Just a week left for a bad ass show ttt for a goo show!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
consafos and united styles already got cold ones on ice!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah cold cokes @ waters. That's how we roll


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 3 2009, 04:24 PM~13772539
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> consafos and united styles already got cold ones on ice!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Es Todo drop me a cold one Johnny 
Members Only CC were the "Up in Smoke Van is"!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 3 2009, 08:46 PM~13775314
> *Yeah cold cokes @ waters. That's how we roll
> *



we here you


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

5 MORE DAYS ANY WORD ON ANY HOPPERS GOING TO HAVE FUN IN THE SUN :dunno:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* :biggrin: LAST YEAR 08 PICS :biggrin: *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 2 2009, 05:20 PM~13766707
> *I'M IN!!
> *



cant wait till SAt Mike


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

WHAT TIME IS THE MOVE IN TIME ON SAT?? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: CONSAFOS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

almost here see you all there

Evilways C.c


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt only 3 more day's!!!! :machinegun: to get out and represent!!!


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@May 4 2009, 03:54 PM~13783118
> *WHAT TIME IS THE MOVE IN TIME ON SAT?? :biggrin:
> *



from 5 am till 10am :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

You should post the show on the bike section of forums :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

Got friend who want too know if its free to the public or is ther a charge


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

hno: hno:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRY FEE,, CARS, BIKES,PEDAL CARS,ETC.. :0


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 5 2009, 07:00 PM~13797284
> *HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRY FEE,, CARS, BIKES,PEDAL CARS,ETC.. :0
> *











 


its not much :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

IF VALLE STYLE FROM COACHELLA ROLLING WITH 72 STOP BY CONSAFOS TENT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JUST SPOKE TO DUKE FREE ADMISSION TO PUBIC ALSO ALL AGES BRING WHOLE FAMLIY HE IS PICKING UP TROPHIES BEST OF SHOW 6 FEET/SMALLEST IS 3 FEET THEY ARE READY TO ROCK N ROLL.CONSAFOS IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

just took a break from cleaning the 64 undecariage bajito will be showing and hopping good luck to everyone no haters here got to go check the charger whats up consafos nice to see you guys sat i had to leave early see you this sat :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

KOOL ANGEL SEE YOU OUT THERE 64 READY TO HOP THAT WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT WHAT ABOUT BLUE 63 THAT CLEAN AND 64 RAG  TAEM CONSAFOS ART/SUNNY/ALFRED/ANDY/BIKE CLUB


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Will Be there!!!!!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THERE,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

EVILWAYS C.C VENTURA COUNTY 

WILL BE THERE LEAVING TOMORROW MORNING

SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats da PAY OUT 4 DA HOPPERS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

BIG AL GO TO PAGE 3 IT ALL THERE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

hno: hno:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS ON TOMORROW SHOWTIME :biggrin: LETS HAVE GOOD TIME OUT THERE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: CONSAFOS B IN THE HOUSE TONITE


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

well the time has come to see and enjoy another Firme Show!!! MEMBERS ONLY C.C. Will be their to shine!!! mannnnn can't wait!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 7 2009, 08:24 PM~13821895
> *EVILWAYS C.C    VENTURA COUNTY
> 
> WILL BE THERE LEAVING TOMORROW MORNING
> ...


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 8 2009, 07:10 AM~13825182
> *whats da PAY OUT 4 DA HOPPERS
> *



ALRIGHT HERE IT IS:
1ST PLACE $500 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $250 + TROPHIE
3RD PLACE TROPHIE.

ORIGINAL, STREET, SEMI-CUSTOM, RADICAL'S 

YEARS ARE AS FOLLOW:

30'S 40'S 50'S 60'S 70'S 80'S

EURO, IMPORTS, LUXURY, TRUCKS, SUV'S

RADICALS WILL BE JUDGED ON THEIR OWN (1ST 2ND 3RD)

ALL 1ST PLACE WINERS WILL ADVANCE FOR BEST OF SHOW (A CHANCE TO WIN)

1ST PLACE BEST OF SHOW $1,500.00 2ND PLACE $1,000.00 
3RD PLACE $500.00

HOP IS SPONSORED BY: CALI STYLE C.C.
HOP 3 CATEGORIES:

SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL

1ST PLACE $300.00 2ND PLACE $150.00 3RD TROPHIE

MOTORCYCLES: 1ST PLACE $200.00 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $100.00 + TROPHIE 3RD PLACE TROPHIE

BIKES: 16, 20, TRIKES
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD, RADICAL
1ST PLACE $250.00 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $100.00 + TROPHIE 3RD PLACE TROPHIE

PEDAL CARS:
1ST PLACE $150.00 + TROPHIE 2ND PLACE $100.00 + TROPHIE 3RD PLACE TROPHIE

IF THEIR IS ANY QUESTIONS JUST ASK.

THIS A 110% POSITIVE EVENT HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THEIR


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

see u guys out there tomarrow :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC. SAN DIEGO WE READY FOR THIS.......CANT STOP WONT STOP. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I am here, Motel 6. Pretty cool, they left the light on for me.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 8 2009, 10:25 PM~13833195
> *I am here, Motel 6. Pretty cool, they left the light on for me.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 8 2009, 10:25 PM~13833195
> *I am here, Motel 6. Pretty cool, they left the light on for me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el wesso gresso (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 14 2009, 08:08 AM~13571039
> *as I understand it Originals C.C. has got Judges not assosiated with their club to keep it fare :biggrin:
> *


im a judge !! i never even knew this was a show until yesterday !
but i'll be there ..










o yeah im rolling this !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

its Show Time !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JUST GOT OUT THE SHOWER, GETTING DRESSED, BE THERE IN 30 MINUTES, AFTER A "GRAND SLAM" OFCOURSE.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 14 2009, 08:08 AM~13571039
> *as I understand it Originals C.C. has got Judges not assosiated with their club to keep it fare :biggrin:
> *


The show was okay, but I dont know about the judges. :dunno: 
They jacked me big time today. Didnt even place. Was beat out by a couple stock street rides. They where clean dont get me wrong, but pretty basic. :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 9 2009, 08:42 PM~13839905
> *The show was okay, but I dont know about the judges.  :dunno:
> They jacked me big time today. Didnt even place. Was beat out by a couple stock street rides. They where clean dont get me wrong, but pretty basic. :angry:
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 08:47 PM~13839944
> *ANY PICS?
> *


My rotty chewed thru my USB cable for my camera. I will see about getting them up tomorrow.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 8 2009, 09:25 PM~13833195
> *I am here, Motel 6. Pretty cool, they left the light on for me.
> *



orale Mike Gracias for the 2 Cd's man it sure was hot today! but Members Only C.C. was in the house!!! We want to thank all who were their and a special thanks to Duke From Originals C.C. Ready for the next one......
:biggrin: 

POST UP YOUR PICTURES LET'S SEE THEM!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD SHOW


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Any one know who ended up winning Best of show 1,2,3?


----------



## el wesso gresso (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 9 2009, 08:42 PM~13839905
> *The show was okay, but I dont know about the judges.  :dunno:
> They jacked me big time today. Didnt even place. Was beat out by a couple stock street rides. They where clean dont get me wrong, but pretty basic. :angry:
> *



what catergory where you in ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 9 2009, 08:58 PM~13840021
> *My rotty chewed thru my USB cable for my camera. I will see about getting them up tomorrow.
> *


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@May 9 2009, 10:09 PM~13840579
> *what catergory where you in ?
> *


that car was in the euro class


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 9 2009, 10:46 PM~13840802
> *that car was in the euro class
> *


i was there for the originals car club to try to explain why that car didnt win and they really didn't have a good answer :angry: that car takes trophies all the time at lowrider shows in the euro of the year class. its hard to belive a over look like this :uh: this show was good but they need to step it up with the judges


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 9 2009, 10:52 PM~13840847
> *i was there for the originals car club to try to explain why that car didnt win and they really didn't have a good answer  :angry: that car takes trophies all the time at lowrider shows in the euro of the year class. its hard to belive a over look like this :uh:  this show was good but they need to step it up with the judges
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury had a great time!!!! We are not exactly sure what happen to all the bike catagories that where posted up, but street, mild and full custom bikes can never really compete against eachother. It's a no win situation for all the street and mild. Thanks again to ORIGINALS for a great time and you can count on us next year.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's a few pics from the show...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Members of the Originas CC and some Soboba tribal members who put the show on:










Did anybody see this thing? The body lifted up and rotated! WTF!? :biggrin: 










LRM trike of the year, "Mexica":











...that's all for now folks...


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY
























































[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 10 2009, 08:52 AM~13842573
> *Here's a few pics from the show...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> ROLLERZ ONLY


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC. HAD A GOOD TIME WE DID PLACE IN SOME IN SOME CLASSES,TOOK MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION, BUT THE GUDGES DID SUCK.....THEY SKIPPED, SUV,S.....,AND LIXURYS.... THEY PUT 3 PT CRUZERS UNDER LUXURYS.... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only South County,CA would like to Thank Originals Car Club for putting up a *GREAT* Show


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

The show was cool, but they should have did street,mild and full custom seperate.
2nd place and 250.00 bux cant complain tho.


----------



## el wesso gresso (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 10 2009, 11:00 AM~13843489
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC. HAD A GOOD TIME WE DID PLACE IN SOME  IN SOME CLASSES,TOOK MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION, BUT THE GUDGES DID SUCK.....THEY SKIPPED, SUV,S.....,AND LIXURYS.... THEY PUT 3 PT CRUZERS UNDER LUXURYS.... :biggrin:
> *



there was a judge for every catergory....and the owners of the cars pick there class ...the judges had nothing to do with registration ...and yes some of them did lag ..i judged the 50's (cars only) i walked each isle twice to make sure no one got skipped and spent a good 10-15 minutes with each one of them going over everything ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@May 10 2009, 12:58 PM~13844277
> *there was a judge for every catergory....and the owners of the cars pick there class ...the judges had nothing to do with registration ...and yes some of them did lag ..i judged the 50's (cars only) i walked each isle twice to make sure no one got skipped and spent a good 10-15 minutes with each one of them going over everything ...
> *


WE AINT TRIPPN HOMIE ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT,BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE DO PUT ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY, TO NOT GET GUDGED,OR TO EVEN COMBINE THE CLASSES, XSAMPLE ,SUV,S LOW RIDERS, WITH SUV,S WITH DUBS,OR EL CAMINOS W/ REGULAR TRUCKS,CADDIS,LONCOLNS,W/PT CRUZERS.. OH WELL ITS 2ND SHOW IT HAPPEND THE FIRST YR , AND THIS YR BUT WILL BE THERE FOR SHURE NEXT YR,,, EVEN STRONGER,,,,


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Great Show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THEY SHOULD'VE HIRED PEOPLE LIKE FRANK SILVA FROM LOWRIDER TO DO THE JUDGING ,BECOUSE HE KNOWS ABOUT POINTS & CATOGORIES.HE LIVES IN HEMET.COOL SHOW.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@May 10 2009, 12:58 PM~13844277
> *there was a judge for every catergory....and the owners of the cars pick there class ...the judges had nothing to do with registration ...and yes some of them did lag ..i judged the 50's (cars only) i walked each isle twice to make sure no one got skipped and spent a good 10-15 minutes with each one of them going over everything ...
> *


great job on the fiftys cat. i didnt hear any complaints from that class but they messed up the euro class for sure there was big money involed in it not just the prize money but the prep money and travel money to get there thats why people are asking for better judging not just cus we have nothing esle to do :angry:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

The show was alright.

Wheres all the pics at tho. ?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FORGET THE JUDGING, WHAT ABOUT THE DJ, THE DJ MAN!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2009, 10:17 PM~13848514
> *FORGET THE JUDGING, WHAT ABOUT THE DJ, THE DJ MAN!!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW DESPITE THE JUDGING PROBLEMS. LOTS OF NICE CARS, ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT HOW MANY ENTRIES?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 10 2009, 10:33 PM~13848627
> *LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW DESPITE THE JUDGING PROBLEMS. LOTS OF NICE CARS, ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT HOW MANY ENTRIES?
> *



I would say about 100 may be a lil more not too sure


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Everyone should have gotten a flyer to our show yesterday and I'm not trying to talk shit but check out the back side and see how many categories we cover. 
We have been doing this since our 1st year. Yes we have had mistakes but not the kind that where made yesterday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 10 2009, 10:33 PM~13848627
> *LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW DESPITE THE JUDGING PROBLEMS. LOTS OF NICE CARS, ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT HOW MANY ENTRIES?
> *



WAY WAY MORE THAN 100. I'll call Duke tomorrow and i'll get back at you.
See you soon, i am going to


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> ROLLERZ ONLY


[/quote]
I RECOGNISE THAT TRUCK HOMIE!!THE CHONEEZ WEREN'T ON IT AT OUR CRUZ NITE? :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13848514
> *FORGET THE JUDGING, WHAT ABOUT THE DJ, THE DJ MAN!!!!!
> *




Ese Mike got to give it to you the dance off's are fkn Great!! man its soooo funny to see all the dancers especialy the cholos...ha!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

I RECOGNISE THAT TRUCK HOMIE!!THE CHONEEZ WEREN'T ON IT AT OUR CRUZ NITE? :biggrin:
[/quote]

And nobody closed my DOORS. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 10 2009, 10:36 PM~13848652
> *I would say about 100 may be a lil more not too sure
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13848514
> *FORGET THE JUDGING, WHAT ABOUT THE DJ, THE DJ MAN!!!!!
> *



DJ Mike you did ya thang!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 11 2009, 12:11 AM~13849184
> *WAY WAY MORE THAN 100. I'll call Duke tomorrow and i'll get back at you.
> See you soon, i am going to
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> I RECOGNISE THAT TRUCK HOMIE!!THE CHONEEZ WEREN'T ON IT AT OUR CRUZ NITE? :biggrin:


And nobody closed my DOORS. :biggrin:
[/quote]
I WOULDN'T HAVE EITHER,THEY WERE HOPING WHO EVER WAS WEARING THEM WAS GOING TO CUM OUT....... :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE SHOW WE WILL B THERE NEXT YEAR CONSAFOS


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*BAJITO C.C. :cheesy: WOULD LIKE TO THANK DUKE AND I.E. ORIGINALS FOR A GOOD SHOW. WE'LL BE BACK NEXT YEAR :biggrin: .AND DJ MIKE FOR ENTERTAINING THE CROWD. :biggrin: 

BAJITO.*


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

C'MON TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS CHOLO DJ GUY THAT ROCKED THE CROWD, TELL ME TELL ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 11 2009, 09:57 PM~13858853
> *C'MON TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS CHOLO DJ GUY THAT ROCKED THE CROWD, TELL ME TELL ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT ELSE IS TO BE EXPECTED,WE LOVE WHAT YOU DO MIKE!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 11 2009, 09:57 PM~13858853
> *C'MON TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS CHOLO DJ GUY THAT ROCKED THE CROWD, TELL ME TELL ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMM HOMIE FROM ONE DJ TO ANOTHER, U GOOD, U EVEN MADE AFRICAN AMERICAN GIRLS DANCE CUMBIAS, THATS THE SHIT,, HEY I DID A WEDDING FOR SOME ONCE AND THEY WHERE DANCING TO LA CHONA :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, HEY BUT U NEED TO CHANGE UR NAME TO THE CHOLO CLOWN DJ. BECAUSE YOUR FUNNNNNNNY TOOOOOOOOO; :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 11 2009, 10:12 PM~13858996
> *DAMM HOMIE FROM ONE DJ TO ANOTHER, U GOOD, U EVEN MADE AFRICAN AMERICAN GIRLS DANCE CUMBIAS, THATS THE SHIT,, HEY I DID A WEDDING FOR SOME ONCE AND THEY WHERE DANCING TO LA CHONA :biggrin:  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, HEY  BUT U NEED TO CHANGE UR NAME TO THE CHOLO CLOWN DJ. BECAUSE YOUR FUNNNNNNNY TOOOOOOOOO; :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 11 2009, 10:12 PM~13858996
> *DAMM HOMIE FROM ONE DJ TO ANOTHER, U GOOD, U EVEN MADE AFRICAN AMERICAN GIRLS DANCE CUMBIAS, THATS THE SHIT,, HEY I DID A WEDDING FOR SOME ONCE AND THEY WHERE DANCING TO LA CHONA :biggrin:  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, HEY  BUT U NEED TO CHANGE UR NAME TO THE CHOLO CLOWN DJ. BECAUSE YOUR FUNNNNNNNY TOOOOOOOOO; :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE, TELL ME MORE SOMEBODY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 11 2009, 10:16 PM~13859042
> *GRACIAS HOMIE, TELL ME MORE SOMEBODY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BIG JOKER DJ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 11 2009, 09:16 PM~13859042
> *GRACIAS HOMIE, TELL ME MORE SOMEBODY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

DAM IT WAS FUCKEN HOT AS HELL DOWN THERE :angry: TO BAD THEY DIDNT HAVE A BEST OF SHOW OUT THERE FOR THE BIKES ALSO IT WAS WRONG TO PUT ALL THE BIKES INTO ONE CATEGORY 2 OR 3 WHEELER. MY HOMEBOY TOOK A CLEAN ASS 54 BEL AIR AND DIDNT GET SHIT BECUASE AGAIN THEY PUT ALL 1950-1959 TOGETHER :angry: HE ALSO DORVE HIS CAR NOT TRAILER IT NOT SOME FOOLS OUT THERE THE JUGEING DID SUCK BALLS FOR CARS AND BIKES NO ONEDER FOOLS WHERE MAD.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 12 2009, 11:21 AM~13863302
> *     DAM IT WAS FUCKEN HOT AS HELL DOWN THERE :angry: TO BAD THEY DIDNT HAVE A BEST OF SHOW OUT THERE FOR THE BIKES ALSO IT WAS WRONG TO PUT ALL THE BIKES INTO ONE CATEGORY 2 OR 3 WHEELER. MY HOMEBOY TOOK A CLEAN ASS 54 BEL AIR AND DIDNT GET SHIT BECUASE AGAIN THEY PUT ALL 1950-1959 TOGETHER :angry: HE ALSO DORVE HIS CAR NOT TRAILER IT NOT SOME FOOLS OUT THERE THE JUGEING DID SUCK BALLS FOR CARS AND BIKES NO ONEDER FOOLS WHERE MAD.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 10 2009, 09:46 PM~13848734
> *Everyone should have gotten a flyer to our show yesterday and I'm not trying to talk shit but check out the back side and see how many categories we cover.
> We have been doing this since our 1st year. Yes we have had mistakes but not the kind that where made yesterday.
> 
> ...



MEMBERS ONLY WILL TRY TO BE THEIR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## el wesso gresso (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 12 2009, 11:21 AM~13863302
> *     DAM IT WAS FUCKEN HOT AS HELL DOWN THERE :angry: TO BAD THEY DIDNT HAVE A BEST OF SHOW OUT THERE FOR THE BIKES ALSO IT WAS WRONG TO PUT ALL THE BIKES INTO ONE CATEGORY 2 OR 3 WHEELER. MY HOMEBOY TOOK A CLEAN ASS 54 BEL AIR AND DIDNT GET SHIT BECUASE AGAIN THEY PUT ALL 1950-1959 TOGETHER :angry: HE ALSO DORVE HIS CAR NOT TRAILER IT NOT SOME FOOLS OUT THERE THE JUGEING DID SUCK BALLS FOR CARS AND BIKES NO ONEDER FOOLS WHERE MAD.
> *


  :uh:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 11 2009, 09:57 PM~13858853
> *C'MON TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS CHOLO DJ GUY THAT ROCKED THE CROWD, TELL ME TELL ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*Well you played some firme rolas and you had me laughing. Keep doin what you do. * :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:0 ANYONE HAS MORE PICS ,,,,,,,,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT THE MASSAGE GIRLS THAT I GOT TO DANCE? ANYBODY GOT PICS? THEY WERE DANCING TO "ME SO HORNY"


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 12 2009, 10:03 PM~13869965
> *WHAT ABOUT THE MASSAGE GIRLS THAT I GOT TO DANCE? ANYBODY GOT PICS? THEY WERE DANCING TO "ME SO HORNY"
> *


THEY TRYED TO PLAY INNOCENT TILL THE SONG STARTED PLAYIN THEN THE FREEK CAME OUT OF THEM ,,,NOMAS FALTO EL TUBO,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 12 2009, 10:10 PM~13870047
> *THEY TRYED TO PLAY INNOCENT TILL THE SONG STARTED PLAYIN THEN THE FREEK CAME OUT OF THEM ,,,NOMAS FALTO EL TUBO,,,, :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

POST UP ANY PICS... LETS SEE THEMMMMMMM!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 12 2009, 10:03 PM~13869965
> *WHAT ABOUT THE MASSAGE GIRLS THAT I GOT TO DANCE? ANYBODY GOT PICS? THEY WERE DANCING TO "ME SO HORNY"
> *


 :0 :0 Pics PLEASE!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2009, 09:06 PM~13880122
> *:0  :0 Pics PLEASE!!!!
> *



I DONT HAVE ANY, BUT I HAVE MY MEMORY :cheesy:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 09:14 PM~13881054
> *I DONT HAVE ANY, BUT I HAVE MY MEMORY :cheesy:
> *



You will need that memory Dj Mike... in your little Vacation.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: QUE NO?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 10:14 PM~13881054
> *I DONT HAVE ANY, BUT I HAVE MY MEMORY :cheesy:
> *


 OK Mike your memory does'nt help me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just wanted to say .......... alot of people said that the judging sucked , and maybe it did a little , how ever .......... they did give out *LOTS OF CASH $$$$$$* I sure dont see other shows giving out that much mula , not even LRM , maybe the Super Show , not all shows are perfect when it comes to judging the show , I think they gave out 13k in money , thats not bad at all if you ask me  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THATS TRUE WE HAD 7 ENTRYS NONE OF WON BUT STILL WE HADE A BOMB ASS TIME WITH EVERYBODY OUT THERE WE WILL B ROLLING NEXT YEAR THANKS TO SOBOBA I HADE GOOD LUCK AT CASINO CONSAFOS HARLEY :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 15 2009, 03:54 PM~13899114
> *THATS TRUE WE  HAD      7 ENTRYS NONE OF WON  BUT STILL WE HADE A BOMB ASS  TIME  WITH EVERYBODY OUT THERE WE WILL B ROLLING NEXT YEAR  THANKS TO SOBOBA I HADE GOOD LUCK AT CASINO CONSAFOS HARLEY :thumbsup:
> *



THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT, FUN, WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 15 2009, 09:55 PM~13902165
> *THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT, FUN, WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS.
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

i agree with most of you on the judging(what happened to tyhe bicycle catagories?
but on the real.......
united styles enjoyed ourselves
bbq, friends , family and firme music (dj mike firme job)









al-smooth and lok









































our show coming soon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WISH EVERY SHOW COULD BE LIKE THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 17 2009, 10:24 PM~13916753
> *WISH EVERY SHOW COULD BE LIKE THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I HAD A GREAT TIME.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: TO SOBOBA


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 15 2009, 01:21 PM~13898308
> *I just wanted to say ..........  alot of people said that the judging sucked , and maybe it did a little , how ever .......... they did give out LOTS OF CASH $$$$$$ I sure dont see other shows giving out that much mula , not even LRM , maybe the Super Show ,  not all shows are perfect when it comes to judging the show , I think they gave out 13k in money , thats not bad at all if you ask me    :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



:biggrin: thats for sure!!! MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR NEXT YEAR!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 14 2009, 12:43 AM~13569474
> *CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


CONSAFOS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------

